# NERRK North east Reptile show 2011



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

The Darlington / Tees Valley branch and Tyneside branch of the International Herpetological Society are proud to sponsor and organise the NERRK Reptile Show 2011.

It is to be held at; 

*East Durham College
Houghall Campus
*Houghall
Durham
County Durham
DH1 3SG

on Sunday October 23rd 2011 at 10am.

There will be a full program of events including trade stands, "Crufts" style reptile show, lectures and exhibitions. More details will follow but briefly;

"Crufts style" show - this will have many classes including Bearded dragons, Corn snakes, Leopard geckos etc with classes for colour morphs. Judging will be by top reptile people in the industry and hobby, and will follow the "trade and tested" IHS judging system devised by the late John Foden. Details will follow of how to enter your animals.

Trade stands - a wide selection of dealers and suppliers will be in attendance selling a wide range of heaters, lights, decor, bowls, books, foodstuffs and other associated equipment. There will be special offers and many will also be show casing the animals they are breeding or that they have available to sell. Unfortunately for this event there will be no selling of animals on the premises, but most traders will be local.

There will be educational exhibitions provided by the College including microscopic shows of snake mite, worms and the like. They will also be on hand to explain and guide on the various courses they have available in small animal care. Also in attendance with an exhibition of his interest in Dangerous Wild Animals will be expert Greame Skinner, who will be able to answer any questions regarding DWAL and proceedures when keeping these kinds of animals.

More details will follow!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

The response has been amazing, thanks!

And to confirm it is the Tyne and Wear branch not Tyneside, my fault - far too confusing for my old brain having two branches with similar sounding names! 
I have asked tbo to change the post - he is a busy guy - can another mod please change? Thanks!

More details will follow, including a follow up event in the North West at another College. Its a very different style of event, and still to be finalised, but lots now going on in the North of England for reptile enthusiasts!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the enthusiastic responses!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Lots of interest, please tell everyone you know!

There will be more announcements soon with a full programme of events.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the enquiries, I have replied to you all.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

lots of work going on behind the scenes. It is all coming together and is sure to be a great day for all involved. :no1:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the words of encouragement! All pm's are now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I have had many enquiries asking who will be attending the show within the trade area. For this show it will mainly promote local trade, at the moment Team Reptiles, Coast to Coast Exotics and Naturally Wild have all confirmed. There will be at least double this amount, but space will be limiting how many trade stalls we can accomodate.

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

ill be coming  cant wait!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bridgey88 said:


> ill be coming  cant wait!


Good to hear! :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick bump for the day!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick bump!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Lots of interest for the show, great to see the passion for the hobby in the North East :no1:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

will there be a "Crufts style" show for cresties? or just the reps you have previously noted?
thanks


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> will there be a "Crufts style" show for cresties? or just the reps you have previously noted?
> thanks


Yep, there will be several categories, including Cresties. There will be a full programme within the next few days!

On a related note there will also be a full programme of events soon for another event Im involved in - the Educational Herpetology Convention 2012 over in Preston. Its looking like a busy few months! Is the North of England becoming the hub for us reptile people?!!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick bump for the day!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ryuindia (Jun 30, 2011)

looking forward to getting full details for the show so me and my OH can enter our menagerie!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

ryuindia said:


> looking forward to getting full details for the show so me and my OH can enter our menagerie!


We are nearly there! Just a few details to sort!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All messages replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All enquiries dealt with!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Same dated as the Portsmouth show, :hmm: I'm going to Portsmouth sorry.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All enquiries answered thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Nearly there for a full program! Watch this space for further details!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All enquiries answered, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the enquiries! All now dealt with!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Ive been away! A new bump for today!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All enquiries now dealt with, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All enquiries dealt with, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

We will add to the programme next week - watch this space!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pm's, all now replied to!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Latest update:

Reptile One are sponsoring the show and will be in attendance!

Reptile One are an extensive range of reptile equipment (heaters, lights, vivaria, bowls, plants etc etc) from down under - yes thats right, Australia! They have taken the UK market by storm!

And yes they will be here - at the show! Representatives from Reptile One will be on hand with a display of their products and will guide you through their range! 

Oh, and rumour has it that their specialist reptile consultant will be on hand also - with over thirty years of hands on extensive herpetological knowledge (ahem!!)


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the messages of support! All now responded to!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Amazing! Thanks for all the pm's of support! All enquiries now dealt with - thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the enquiries!


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

is there a schedule available yet for the classes?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds very interesting. Might have to come along although the timing is really bad. Very close to the Nov IHS breeder meeting at Doncaster where you can buy livestock on the premises. 

How much does a table cost if you want to "showcase" your livestock which is for sale?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

gingerpony said:


> is there a schedule available yet for the classes?


Yes, but as an over sight it was only posted on the NERRK thread in another section. Here it is;

Organised by Tees Valley / Darlington and Tyne and Wear IHS Branches. Sponsored by Reptile One

It is to be held at; 

East Durham College
Houghall Campus
Houghall
Durham
County Durham
DH1 3SG

on Sunday October 23rd 2011 at 10am.

£1 entry into the show, all money raised at this show is going towards a show planned in 2012 where not only will there be wide range of educational displays but also reptiles and inverts for sale from private breeders.


Three awards – 1st, 2nd and 3rd for all classes. £1 for each entry in all classes excepting the novelty classes, these are free.

The judges decision is final, on all matters.

Lizards to be no larger than 1m in length (total) and snakes at 3m in length.

Strict hygiene protocol required throughout. Animals to be kept in a secure enclosure, made of clear plastic – along the lines of a Faunarium plastic tank or similar. Alcohol wash, wipes and gloves for any required handling – of course handling will not be usually required.

*Snake Classes;*

Main;

11am - Corn snakes – both classics and morphs can enter. Classics include all naturally occurring such as Carolina, Louisiana, Anerythristic, Miami etc etc. Morphs include all “man made” such as Ghost, Butter, Pewters, Opals etc etc. Both morph and classics have the same chance of winning an award. 

11.30am - King snakes and Milk Snakes - both classics and morphs can enter. Classics include all naturally occurring such as Californian, Desert, Black, Goins etc etc. Morphs include all “man made” such as Albino, Banana, Lavender, etc etc. Both morph and classics have the same chance of winning an award.

12 noon - Other Colubrid snakes – includes Garters, Ratsnakes, Pitouphis (Bulls, Pines and Gophers) and others. Both morphs and classics are welcome, and have the same chance of winning an award.

12.30pm - Boas – All species such as Commons, Red tails, Sand, Rosy, Rainbow etc etc. Both classics and morphs – and both have equal chance of winning an award.

1pm - Pythons – All species from Royals (Ball), Burmese, Carpets etc etc. Both morphs and classics can enter and have equal chance of winning an award.

3.30pm – Best snake in show announced

Novelty;

1.30pm - Best flickering tongue.
2.00pm - Ugliest snake
3.00pm - Best bad behaviour (poop, biting etc) during the main judging.

*Lizard classes;
*
Main;

11am – Leopard, Fat tail geckos and other nocturnal terrestrial geckos – both classics and morphs can enter with equal chances of winning an award. Species include Wonder geckos, Fairy geckos, Big Head geckos, etc etc.

11.30am – Crested geckos and other arboreal nocturnal geckos – classics and morphs can enter with equal chance of winning an award. Species include Tokays, Golden, Moorish etc etc.

12 noon – Bearded Dragons and other Agamids – classics and morphs are equally able to win an award. Species able to enter include Rankins Dragons, “Spiderman” Agamas”, Water Dragons etc etc.

12.30pm – Iguanids – all species from Desert Iguanas, Green Iguanas (up to 1m in length only please), Collared lizards, Anoles, etc etc. Morphs and classics welcome, and have an equal chance of winning an award.

1pm – Chameleons and Day geckos – all species including Phelsuma, Lygodactylus and Panther, Yemens etc chameleons. Morphs and classics can enter with equal chances of winning an award.

1.30pm – All other lizard species including Skinks, Monitors, Tegus, Plated lizards etc etc of both morph and classic colouration – which have equal chance of winning an award.

3.30pm – Best Lizard in show announced. 

Novelty;

1.30pm - Best flickering tongue.
2.00pm - Ugliest lizard
3.00pm - Best bad behaviour (poop, biting etc) during the main judging.

*Other classes*

Main;

11am – Tortoises and terrapins – all species including Hermans, Horsfields, Red Foots, sliders, cooters etc etc

11.30pm – Amphibians – all species including frogs, toads, newts, salamanders etc.

12.00pm – Inverts and Arachnids – all species including tarantulas, scorpions, land snails, millipedes etc.
3.30pm Best in show “other” class announced.

Novelty;

12.30pm – Ugliest tortoise
1pm – “Badest” Creepy crawly

To entertain the crowds we have arranged a trade section with top North East shops selling all manner of equipment, foods, books etc. Top advice will not only be available from the trade section but also at the educational exhibits. Naturally Wild will be in attendance with an exciting display of Venomous snake exhibits and also a licensed chance to see some of the rarest UK species of reptiles and amphibians. There will be a micro-biology display provided by the college with slides and microscopes showing many common reptile problems such as snake mites etc. There will be a display of larger lizard species such as Monitors and Tegus, with information about the responsible care of these kinds of animals. Photographers will be in attendance, taking pictures of the animals being judged and also to take commission pictures of any animals brought along on the day. There will be more to be announced!

Judges include Tara, Chris, Kevin, Stuart Dodsworth, Paul Chaplow, Monitor Mad Steve – more to be announced. A format of at least two judges per class, for impartiality.#


http://www.facebook.com/pages/North-...08436452568610

Please like North East Responsible Reptile Keeping on Facebook to keep up to date with all announcements about the show


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Nix said:


> Sounds very interesting. Might have to come along although the timing is really bad. Very close to the Nov IHS breeder meeting at Doncaster where you can buy livestock on the premises.
> 
> How much does a table cost if you want to "showcase" your livestock which is for sale?


We wont be able to allow any breeders to have a table at this one, really sorry. Its a very different event to Doncaster, its based on a Crufts style show rather than a table top buying show. There will be some traders there to retail equipment, but the only animals would be the ones in the judging show. Of course there is nothing stopping you entering your animals in the show for advertising : victory: - it would make sense to showcase in this manner!

We are hoping to use this show to spring board a Doncaster style show in 2012 - it will slot in with the Doncaster shows in the calendar (not as close) and probably be quite far north to allow Scottish keepers the chance as well. There will be tables for sale at this one.

If you have any other questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the enquiries! All now responded to.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Things seem to be getting very buzzy now! Lots of excitement!

All enquiries now responded to!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Its getting close to the event now! Thanks for the enquiries!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All enquiries now attended too!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the enquiries, now all dealt with!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks again for all the support! All enquiries now replied to, thanks!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

A week today : victory:

Looking forward to seeing everyone's reptiles.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> A week today : victory:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone's reptiles.


 
Its come round quick, hasnt it! All from a little embryonic idea......

All enquiries now delat with, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All enquiries now dealt with - thanks for all the great support!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Final arrangements pulling together nicely! All enquiries now dealt with!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll post rather than PM as its 'public interest' ;p

Could you please confirm with venue on their wheelchair access please. This would include toilet and parking facilities for obvious reasons.

I'm presuming as its a college campus that would be well taken care of but its a long way to go if you can't get in.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

nicnet said:


> I'll post rather than PM as its 'public interest' ;p
> 
> Could you please confirm with venue on their wheelchair access please. This would include toilet and parking facilities for obvious reasons.
> 
> I'm presuming as its a college campus that would be well taken care of but its a long way to go if you can't get in.


Really sorry for late reply, I have had a busy couple of days.

The conference centre at the college is wheelchair friendly, but not in full. The main entrance has stairs, and you would need to access from the rear doors. If you let me know you are definately coming I will make arrangements to allow access. Parking is some ditance away from the centre, but again Im sure I can arrange better access for you.

There is also another small section organised by the college in one of their labs, this area also has stairs, and as far as I am aware there is no wheelchair access to this section.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Only a couple more days!


----------

